# ummm...



## dubljay (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't know if anyone has noticed and I have been away for a while, but there appear to be a few strange things going on with some graphics on the site.

For exaple the icon for contact via AIM is the Yahoo logo, for MSN its a Black belt.

The quick reply icon has been replaced by the Assistant Admin graphic.

Here is a very fuzzy gif showing some of this. Sorry if someone has brought this up already I've been off line for quite a while.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2005)

try this:



> If you are having problems with features, display, etc, before posting, please try the following:
> - clearing your browsers cache and cookies.
> - restarting your browser
> - rebooting your system (if it hasn't been rebooted prior to Monday)
> ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2005)

Sabotage Josh~!! 

Glad you're back~!


----------



## dubljay (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks Bob that cleared up.  Stange... never seen that before


----------



## Seig (Dec 14, 2005)

You took the red pill, didn't you?


----------

